# Crashed my CR1



## petzi-baer (Sep 21, 2005)

Crashed out about a week ago.

Bikewise it seems I lucked out, as I couldn't find a scratch on my precious CR1 frame so far. Both brake levers now point inwards, but I don't think its a big issue. It seems my collar bone took the hit away from the bike ... It's broken 


you can't have everything...



petzi-baer


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

sux...be happy you are alive.

bike-wise?... you can always buy another...


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

shabbasuraj said:


> bike-wise?... you can always buy another...


 It sounds like he won't need too.


----------



## ericimper (Oct 26, 2005)

*same thing happened here!*



petzi-baer said:


> Crashed out about a week ago.
> 
> Bikewise it seems I lucked out, as I couldn't find a scratch on my precious CR1 frame so far. Both brake levers now point inwards, but I don't think its a big issue. It seems my collar bone took the hit away from the bike ... It's broken
> 
> ...



HEY! same thing happened to me last Dec 24-- crashed my CR1. I was just too embarassed to post it here. NOTHING on the frame, all on the shoulder! I did not break anything but badly sprained my right shoulder, ....now Im ok and riding again

What's with this knee-jerk instict of rolling off your shoulder when you are on a CR1???? hahaha- dont worry mate, you'll heal up in no time and can spin indoors in the meantime.

e


----------



## asawlrider123456789 (Dec 22, 2005)

petzi-baer said:


> Crashed out about a week ago.
> 
> Bikewise it seems I lucked out, as I couldn't find a scratch on my precious CR1 frame so far. Both brake levers now point inwards, but I don't think its a big issue. It seems my collar bone took the hit away from the bike ... It's broken
> 
> ...




Just wrap it up and ride centuries up the alps, perinees and on the cobbles. Hey Tyler Hamilton did it


----------



## ericimper (Oct 26, 2005)

asawlrider123456789 said:


> Just wrap it up and ride centuries up the alps, perinees and on the cobbles. Hey Tyler Hamilton did it


Im all healed up now! able to swim, run and ride....feels good. I took the 3week off healing and repainting my bike--- i posted it under "how to post photos".

now its time to catch up on the lost mileage...

e


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

asawlrider123456789 said:


> Just wrap it up and ride centuries up the alps, perinees and on the cobbles. Hey Tyler Hamilton did it


Tyler had a little help:hand:


----------

